# Wanted Orlando Sep 7 for 7 nights



## flnewbie (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi, We are looking for any size unit that sleeps 4 adults in Orlando beginning on Sep 6 or 7 2018, for 7 nights. TIA


----------



## jancpa (Aug 28, 2018)

Disney Vacation Club at SSR has availability for these two dates for 23,500 RCI Points. (on sale)


----------



## Renzo (Aug 28, 2018)

flnewbie said:


> Hi, We are looking for any size unit that sleeps 4 adults in Orlando beginning on Sep 6 or 7 2018, for 7 nights. TIA


Marriott Barbour lake 2 bedroom. Sep 6-13 for $650


----------



## flnewbie (Aug 29, 2018)

jancpa said:


> Disney Vacation Club at SSR has availability for these two dates for 23,500 RCI Points. (on sale)


I don't have RCI points - any other way to book this?


----------



## Renzo (Aug 29, 2018)

flnewbie said:


> I don't have RCI points - any other way to book this?


I have this week available, not with rci. 
Let me know


----------



## flnewbie (Aug 29, 2018)

Renzo said:


> I have this week available, not with rci.
> Let me know


What is the total price?


----------



## Renzo (Aug 29, 2018)

$650


----------



## flnewbie (Aug 29, 2018)

Renzo said:


> $650


Never stayed there before but have always wanted to. I will PM you.


----------



## flnewbie (Aug 30, 2018)

Found something! Thanks


----------



## Renzo (Aug 30, 2018)

Good. Have fun


----------

